# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  What is this creature?

## tasars

Hi friends, 
I hiked to a lake in the Cascade Mountains located at about 5800 feet and it was filled with these rather large (6-8") salamanders.  If someone could please ID them, I'd be grateful.

----------


## Pluke

Cope's Giant Salamander would be my guess.. just by looking at the location and doing a little searching.. only big water salamander I could find in that area. Doesn't mean I'm right, but they look very similar. Here's a link. Dicamptodon copei, Cope’s giant salamander (underwater) - Burke Museum

----------


## randomGIR55

> Cope's Giant Salamander would be my guess.. just by looking at the location and doing a little searching.. only big water salamander I could find in that area. Doesn't mean I'm right, but they look very similar. Here's a link. Dicamptodon copei, Cope’s giant salamander (underwater) - Burke Museum


 I think your right but it kind of looks like an Axolotle

----------


## Otter96

some type of neotenic ambystoma species whatever it is it looks in bad shape. and that one looks like a guy

----------


## Terry

I say it is an ambystomatid salamander (genus Ambystoma). There are 2 species of this genus in the Cascades, northwestern (A. gracile) and long-toed (A. macrodactylum). It maybe a tiger (A. tigrinum), but their range would only cover the extreme eastern edge of the Cascades. One of the problems determining tiger salamander range is the many fishermen use them for bait and sometimes they escape the hook and will breed with the local populations. 

I don't think is is a Pacific giant because their larval dorsal fin is distinctly mottled and have very tiny eyes.

----------


## Lynn

Common Mudpuppy (Necturus m. maculosus) ?
Common Mudpuppy

----------


## DavidHarr

I believe it is a Northwestern Salamander (Ambystoma Gracile).  They are pond-dwellers.

----------


## Elliriyanna

Its not neotenic ... My guess is its morphing, hence it being so thin. many species grow large before they morph, Some even reach full adult size before finally morphing. 

Any salamander looks like an axolotl at this age. 

Going by location it could be a few things ( the picture is not the most clear) 

Copes Giant Salamander
Northwestern Salamander
Tiger Salamander ( some dont have color at this age)

----------

